# regular plants vs aquatic plants



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a question that may have come up in the past. Yes it may sound silly and I am sure people have tried it, so here goes 
Has anyone tried using non aquatic live plants in their aquarium? and if so what kind?...Thanks


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

funny you ask that, but its mostly the other way around. most aquarium plants are actually found naturally growing out of water. some examples being cypts,anubias, most baccopas. there are not many aquarium plants that strictly underwater.

i have grown creeping jenny (common pond plant) successfully underwater, but many other "pond plants" can grow completely submerged as well. you just have to try it and see how it goes.


----------

